# Reliable source, logical reduction in resorts



## goaliedave (Feb 21, 2022)

(VIDEO) Could Hilton Grand Vacations be about to dump up to 40 Diamond resorts?
					

Analysts fear that Hilton may have to divest almost half of the 92 resorts it acquired from Diamond, whilst retaining all 380,000 members




					www.mynewsdesk.com
				




If HGVC's lease of the Hilton name works as they say, these 40 European resorts are likely gone, as well as others such as Cypress Pointe (no elevators) which aren't up to Hilton standards.


----------



## cindyc (Feb 21, 2022)

I don't think not having elevators is a sufficient reason to expect that a property will be dumped. Sedona Summit, for example, is one of the first properties that will be rebranded and there are are no elevators despite mist of the buildings being 2 stories.



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 21, 2022)

If they do indeed dump resorts the owners would go with them, so HGV wouldn’t have more owners trying to reserve less inventory. Am I missing something?

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## dayooper (Feb 21, 2022)

Eh, how many of those resorts were affiliates that DRI didn’t own? Going by an earlier an earlier discussion which said the DRI owned properties are listed on DRI’s rental page (these are the DRI owned resorts, the rest are affiliates), diamondresortsandproperties.com, it appears to be the majority to all of them. It seems the Norway, Ireland, Germany, Crete and Greece locations were all affiliates. The numbers of how many were supposedly going to be let go in Portugal (they say only 1 should remain, but there’s 2 resorts on the same property), 6 of 11 let go in England (5 listed on the site) and 1 of 3 let go in France (there are 2 listed on the site). I think it was well known that HGV wasn’t getting the affiliates and we all really didn’t know how they were going to be dealt with. Again, this is based on the discussion back in March 2021 about which resorts are affiliates or DRI owned.


----------



## 9969hi (Feb 21, 2022)

I recently attended an update at Scottsdale, they were trying to covert me to HGVMax for the bargain price of $36000 as a one day deal, since I wasn't offered hgvmax a few months ago. The salesman mentioned that some of Diamond resorts would disappear like the Craigs, Tucson and South Bend and other resorts in that group , and that Hilton will probably do away with my club combo Diamond status and that owners that don't convert will have less and less availability as more and more people convert to hgvmax leaving less inventory to the old Diamond owners. I was surprised to see as the new improvements for this year was posted that some of these resorts were getting improvements?


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2022)

The two (2) timeshare resorts in Williamsburg, Virginia: Greensprings Vacation Resort and The Historic Powhatan Resort do not have elevators.

Both of these resorts were owned by DRI.

All the DRI resorts in Virginia Beach, VA have elevators.

The DRI Resort in OBX, North Carolina does not have elevators.  I think DRI owned this resort.


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 21, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> (VIDEO) Could Hilton Grand Vacations be about to dump up to 40 Diamond resorts?
> 
> 
> Analysts fear that Hilton may have to divest almost half of the 92 resorts it acquired from Diamond, whilst retaining all 380,000 members
> ...


I think DRI, owned Cypress Pointe Resort in Orlando,  Florida.


----------



## alexinorlando (Feb 21, 2022)

Please look at the “source” of this very opinionated “information”. The group who put this out is a timeshare “advocacy” company (you know the kind you pay money to “help” get you out of your timeshare). I would believe this info less then sales reps at the resorts.


----------



## alexinorlando (Feb 21, 2022)

Just look at the southwest Florida resorts as a point of reference. The resorts do not have to carry the “Hilton Name” to be part of the network that owners of said resorts have access to trades in and out of throughout the entire Hilton grand vacations system. It may not carry the Hilton name but it still functions the same.


----------



## alexinorlando (Feb 21, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> (VIDEO) Could Hilton Grand Vacations be about to dump up to 40 Diamond resorts?
> 
> 
> Analysts fear that Hilton may have to divest almost half of the 92 resorts it acquired from Diamond, whilst retaining all 380,000 members
> ...



Fake news (in my opinion) this “consumer group” I believe has motivations to fear monger this.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 22, 2022)

dayooper said:


> Eh, how many of those resorts were affiliates that DRI didn’t own? Going by an earlier an earlier discussion which said the DRI owned properties are listed on DRI’s rental page (these are the DRI owned resorts, the rest are affiliates), diamondresortsandproperties.com, it appears to be the majority to all of them. It seems the Norway, Ireland, Germany, Crete and Greece locations were all affiliates. The numbers of how many were supposedly going to be let go in Portugal (they say only 1 should remain, but there’s 2 resorts on the same property), 6 of 11 let go in England (5 listed on the site) and 1 of 3 let go in France (there are 2 listed on the site). I think it was well known that HGV wasn’t getting the affiliates and we all really didn’t know how they were going to be dealt with. Again, this is based on the discussion back in March 2021 about which resorts are affiliates or DRI owned.


Exactly, most were not owned so are easy to drop. I've stayed at maybe 20 of them though and it was a great benefit not many other chains offered. the poor points members in Euro collection will be upset.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 22, 2022)

mjm1 said:


> If they do indeed dump resorts the owners would go with them, so HGV wouldn’t have more owners trying to reserve less inventory. Am I missing something?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike


Most are points owners though, so not tied to a resort.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 22, 2022)

The problem with Hilton dumping actual DRI Resorts and not affiliates is that there would not be enough Days/Weeks/Units to support all the Points that are owned by DRI Members.


----------



## goaliedave (Feb 23, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> The problem with Hilton dumping actual DRI Resorts and not affiliates is that there would not be enough Days/Weeks/Units to support all the Points that are owned by DRI Members.


Most of the DR Europe members used the euro affiliates for short stays, they'll have to come to USA now reducing availability here.

Since they are doing a phased dump of DR resorts into HGV over 3 or 4 years, it'll be interesting to see what access they give to DR points members in HGV. Will resorts included in HGV still also be part of US or Hawaii etc collections?


----------



## mjm1 (Feb 23, 2022)

goaliedave said:


> Most are points owners though, so not tied to a resort.





mjm1 said:


> If they do indeed dump resorts the owners would go with them, so HGV wouldn’t have more owners trying to reserve less inventory. Am I missing something?
> 
> Best regards.
> 
> Mike



I have quoted both of our prior posts and have a follow on question.

Aren’t all points supported by underlying weeks? I know they are in the Marriott Points program. I assume the points sold were related to units in DRI resorts rather than affiliates.

Mike


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 23, 2022)

Generally the way True Point Systems work they are supported by the type and number of available days per year. Not weeks per se. Such as in Worldmark when a new Resort is opened the number of Points need by Unit Type and Season are totaled up for a year. Then Wyndham can sell this number of Points minus about 5 - 10%. Now these are sold for use in all Worldmark Resorts not just the newly opened Resort. So if the new Resort is not highly desired this can cause additional Points chasing the few High Demand Resorts.

I do not believe Affiliates caused/allowed for the selling of additional DRI Points. They were a side benefit and took some pressure off DRI Resorts. Though Folks that owned at the Affiliate were allowed to Book into DRI.


----------

